# Setting up peacock tank



## SmellsFishy2me (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi, I am interested in setting up a peacock cichlid tank, but am unsure how many/what type to go with.
The tank is 240lites and has dimensions of length: 122cm width:41cm height:56cm, what do you recommend?


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

So it's a 55 gallon 48". 
It has a small footprint so I would only do a breeding group of Peacock in that tank. 1M : 4-5F

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## SmellsFishy2me (Aug 25, 2020)

SmellsFishy2me said:


> Hi, I am interested in setting up a peacock cichlid tank, but am unsure how many/what type to go with.
> The tank is 240lites and has dimensions of length: 122cm width:41cm height:56cm, is it possible to go with all males and have a colorful tank?


----------



## SmellsFishy2me (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi, I am new to keeping fish and was wondering how many peacocks you could keep in a 63gallon us tank 122cmx41cmx56cm (fluval Roma 240) , I am after a colorful tank with all male is this possible in this size tank and if so how many and what species would you recommend? If this tank is too small for peacock male what size would you recommend?

Thanks Joe


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

It's just barely big enough. Just avoid any of the larger more aggressive jacobfreibergi peacocks. Try for 8-10 fish, you may have to get a few smaller haps since you dont want any peacocks that look similar. Yellow labs are also an option with peacocks in a tank like yours.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

All male is challenging. Read the all-male article in the Cichlid-forum Library to understand what you might encounter.

In a smaller tank like yours, what about a single species tank with 3m:12f Chindongo saulosi? These are mbuna and males have blue bars, females are solid yellow orange. Lots of color.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

In a small tank like that I'd grow out 18-20 demasoni (dwarf mbuna) and rehome extra males as they mature.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey SmellsFishy,

You talk about wanting plenty of colour, I think lake Malawi Mbuna's would be just the ticket for your tank.
I wouldn't go for an all species tank, you'll soon get board and want to add more colour, especially if this is your first set up. 
Also as much as I think demasoni are stunning I'd avoid for your first fish, you'll have constant problems.

I assume most folk will suggest 3 species consisting of 1M 4F (15 fish total) and this would work just fine.

However I'd break those rules in your four foot tank and go for 1M and 3F and do 4 of the more peaceful species 
(16 fish total)

Think in terms of colour. Yellow, dark blue, light blue and 1 striped species. If you can obtain those colours from your local breeder/shop you'll be cooking on gas.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For another view, I have never had long term success with quads (1m:3f) unless you are talking about yellow labs.

Demasoni are pretty but they are a lot of work and drama so you would have to be extremely stubborn and dedicated.


----------



## SmellsFishy2me (Aug 25, 2020)

I have purchased the fluval Roma 240 tank, which came with a fluval 306, I was bought an upgrade by my uncle to a biomaster350 today. I have decided that the tank is unfortunately too small to home peacocks, so have decided to go with mbuna instead. How many mbuna would you keep in this size tank, and how many/what species?

Thanks Joe


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the new tank?


----------



## SmellsFishy2me (Aug 25, 2020)

121cm x 41cm x 56cm


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry I thought you ending up buying a different tank.

A mbuna tank with good odds of success would be 3 species max and 1m:4f of each shooting for 15 peaceful adults that mature <= six inches.

You can't beat yellow labs for color. Iodotropheus are good beginner fish. You could do socolofi or Metriaclima callainos for blue.


----------



## SmellsFishy2me (Aug 25, 2020)

I like the the combination of salousi and yellow tail acei, is it possible to do these two with something like rustys?


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

SmellsFishy2me said:


> I like the the combination of salousi and yellow tail acei, is it possible to do these two with something like rustys?


Acei get too big for a tank your size. You don't need to have three species. Go with Saulosi and rusties and you will have a great set up without any carnage.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## SmellsFishy2me (Aug 25, 2020)

Ok,what 3rd species do you recommend to go with Rusty's and salousi, and what ratio would you go as some people have kept multiple salousi males in the same tank online, or is this a bad decision? Thanks


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

I personally would not add a third species. You already have blue, yellow and purple/brown.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## SmellsFishy2me (Aug 25, 2020)

Ok, or other combinations I was considering is yellow labs, cobalt zebras and would zebra obliquidens work with them two?


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

You seem to be all over the place. Best is to pick your favourite species that you have confirmed can fit in your tank size. Once you determine your "must have" species, then you can work around that. So you should really determine which is a must have for you.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you are doing a species tank with a fish like saulosi because you want multiple males, think in terms of 3m:12f.

When you do multiple males you need even more females so you end up having less species. Stated another way, if you are getting 5 saulosi, you would not expect things to go well with 2m:3f or 3m:2f.

If you want three species you would aim for one male of each species.


----------



## SmellsFishy2me (Aug 25, 2020)

I need some stocking advice. I currently have 5 yellow labs and 5 Jalo reef in my tank. I want to put some blue in there and my breeder has the following. What type would work best 
Socolofi, Maingano, acei, maison reef, hara


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There is only one I would consider with your existing fish and your footprint. Socolofi.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

DJ, purely in terms of aggression, Maingano or Socolofi..?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not put maingano in a 48x12 tank since they are aggressive enough to need 1m:7f. We used to recommend them in 48x12 but too many Members had trouble with them.

Socolofi are also aggressive, but OK with 1m:4f.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Those fluval Roma 240 tanks are actually 15.7 inches wide and 21.6 inches high. 
Does that make a difference or would it need to be 18 inches wide for Maingano..?


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

shiftyfox said:


> Those fluval Roma 240 tanks are actually 15.7 inches wide and 21.6 inches high.
> Does that make a difference or would it need to be 18 inches wide for Maingano..?


72x18 for Maingano

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

6 foot tank for Maingano, wowzers....!


----------



## SmellsFishy2me (Aug 25, 2020)

I have added new fish to the tank today, and since they are used to different food to the breeders and don't know my tank routine they didn't get any food during feeding time, is there anything I should do or should I just see how it goes?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Normally you would not feed the first day anyway...no lights, cover the tank until tomorrow.

Mbuna can go a month without food. They will probably start eating by day two or three.


----------

